# Trading for a 4ft x 12 ft trailer tomorrow.



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

What do you guys use your trailers for primarily? It's a fair trade but I'm trading and awesome ATV for it and the trailer can't give me close to the amount of fun the ATV did. Help me go through with the trade by telling me all the uses!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hauling debris and hauling equipment. Honestly, a 4x12 is on the small side for this business. You can pick up a 7 x 16 tandem new for around $1200. They hold around 25 cyds. Dump trailers are also used a lot. The bigger the trailer, the fewer trips to the landfill.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree, if you like the ATV that much get something more for it. Not sure what its worth, but I bought a 6X16 enclosed trailer for 3,400 brand new recently. ( you can get them cheaper used).I like not advertising my equipment to the world while driving, close the ramp while doing grass cuts, and also use for some debris work. Sometimes go out with only 1 mower, do 10-15 cuts and a trim job, stick tree debris in nose of trailer and it is a good day!:thumbsup: 

I think you should get a minimum 6X14, depending on what you are doing with it, Grass cuts, debris,both? But the extra 2 ft makes a big difference.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

4' is awfully narrow! You'll never get a decent sized mower on it.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

4x12? 
If that trailer is in exceptional, like new condition, it's worth around $800.
What is your ATV worth?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Is Safeguard making you this deal?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

-25%


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Hauling debris and hauling equipment. Honestly, a 4x12 is on the small side for this business. You can pick up a 7 x 16 tandem new for around $1200. They hold around 25 cyds. Dump trailers are also used a lot. The bigger the trailer, the fewer trips to the landfill.



Where can I buy one of those $1200.00 trailer - Here in Michigan it outrageous $$$


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

The guy bought the trailer for $1300 last year to haul wood. Honestly, the ATV is probably only $700. I really should do the deal. It's more of the time that I went into it. 

I'm sure you guys know how that is. We spent so much time working on it and so many memories but obviously the trailer is just going to get way more use. I don't have the option of trading with anyone else right now. I have sent hundreds of trade emails to people on the barter section of Craigslist and haven't had a single bite. Thanks for the insight guys!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Again, 4 x 12 is small, too small, for hauling debris, and its real tight for even a home style riding mower plus trimmers, etc.
Most 12' trailers I am aware of are tilt trailers. Worthless for REO work and very tail heavy which causes sway and wagging. Of course, if you don't have the truck to pull a bigger trailer, then maybe that is your best bet.

Missouri is king of the trailers. When I needed one, I always planned a trip thru places like Sikeston. Too far for Michigan boys I suppose.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Where can I buy one of those $1200.00 trailer - Here in Michigan it outrageous $$$


Elkhart, IN


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

King of the RVs.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Ah, he never got back to me today so didn't end up trading yet. I definitely do have the truck power to tow and I have an extended bed but cash is low and I'll be floating on nothing until I get my first check. So if I can save some gas by lessening trips I will be happy.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I don't think I've ever seen a 4x12 that is too narrow to be useful for anything (even an atv trailer because a race atv is 50"). I wouldn't even bother, I use a 6x10 for my mowers and even that is only wide enough to be a mower trailer.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a 4x12 that is too narrow to be useful for anything (even an atv trailer because a race atv is 50"). I wouldn't even bother, I use a 6x10 for my mowers and even that is only wide enough to be a mower trailer.


He said 6 by 10 before, then told me it was 4x12. Maybe it's 6x12?


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



Backwell said:


> He said 6 by 10 before, then told me it was 4x12. Maybe it's 6x12?


6x12 is a nice sized trailer, just watch the axle raitings, I could fit 3 of my 657a's on a trailer that size but even with 4500lb axles your getting pretty close to load limits. A 6x12 should really be a tandem.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

we run [email protected] 20 by 8 by 6 high bumper pull boxes they equal out to 30 cuyds each ,both have beaver tails 1600 each. relit one, bearings and minor work on the other both got 3/8 plywood veneered over the 1/4 luan factory interior walls ( CL end of season landscapers ) a 10 foot by 7 with front overhead basket and side trimmer mount for three trimmers single axle for 1000 needed a deck and tail light ( from friend ) 
2 @ 2 horse trailers good for a quick 5 to 10 yard trash out 
i always go enclosed you dont have to tarp your business is private they work well as off season storage and if you are a long way out in the country you can sleep in one 

dont get anything under 7 wide your 60 inch z wont fit and you will be buying one eventually at 10 feet long you can get a z and a walker on 
length is dependent on location of work IE if you do mostly inner city work shorter trailers are better but if your out in the country go 30 foot 3 axle gooseneck


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> we run [email protected] 20 by 8 by 6 high bumper pull boxes they equal out to 30 cuyds each ,both have beaver tails 1600 each. relit one, bearings and minor work on the other both got 3/8 plywood veneered over the 1/4 luan factory interior walls ( CL end of season landscapers ) a 10 foot by 7 with front overhead basket and side trimmer mount for three trimmers single axle for 1000 needed a deck and tail light ( from friend )
> 2 @ 2 horse trailers good for a quick 5 to 10 yard trash out
> i always go enclosed you dont have to tarp your business is private they work well as off season storage and if you are a long way out in the country you can sleep in one
> 
> ...


Yeah I hear ya on the long trailers in the city. Even with the extended bed truck right now I have problems in the city.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

michael.biasi said:


> we run [email protected] 20 by 8 by 6 high bumper pull boxes they equal out to 30 cuyds each ,both have beaver tails 1600 each. relit one, bearings and minor work on the other both got 3/8 plywood veneered over the 1/4 luan factory interior walls ( CL end of season landscapers ) a 10 foot by 7 with front overhead basket and side trimmer mount for three trimmers single axle for 1000 needed a deck and tail light ( from friend )
> 2 @ 2 horse trailers good for a quick 5 to 10 yard trash out
> i always go enclosed you dont have to tarp your business is private they work well as off season storage and if you are a long way out in the country you can sleep in one
> 
> ...


Another reason why I prefer the standers, the shorter wheelbase. I can easily get my stander, walk behind, and a push on a 6x10. And with it being a single axle It only robs me of about 3mpg overall.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

My knees wouldn't last an hour on a stander.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

BPWY said:


> My knees wouldn't last an hour on a stander.


I feel ya, I thought it would be cool to jump from the highest possible places when I was a teen for some reason. Knees been pretty bad since. I think I like the standers though.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Backwell said:


> I feel ya, I thought it would be cool to jump from the highest possible places when I was a teen for some reason. Knees been pretty bad since. I think I like the standers though.




Never seen one in these parts but then again most of our lawns are 1/4 acre or above......


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> My knees wouldn't last an hour on a stander.


I'm not sure how damaged knees would do on one, but one of the original reasons I bought a stander vs a normal zero turn was because of my back. I read an article about how one of the original reasons they designed a stander is because your knees are natural shock absorbers whereas your ass/back is not. I've driven my parents 60" snapper zmaster and after an hour I'm shot, but I can stand on my deere for 6 hours a day no problem.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I'm not sure how damaged knees would do on one, but one of the original reasons I bought a stander vs a normal zero turn was because of my back. I read an article about how one of the original reasons they designed a stander is because your knees are natural shock absorbers whereas your ass/back is not. I've driven my parents 60" snapper zmaster and after an hour I'm shot, but I can stand on my deere for 6 hours a day no problem.



Suspension seats my friend...................


----------

